# Oh for Crying Out LOUD



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of the mamas has a real irritating scream like she is being tortured.
Her little doelings have inherited this ability to make an awful racket for no reason.
I should know by now that no, that kid isn't stuck somewhere being layed on or harassed by another herd mate. She is just mouthy.:doh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!!! and they say only Nubians are loud!


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

haha...we have one of those also, and we named it after my grandma. :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My friends have a Boer buckling who SCREAMS when he nurses :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha....I know one of my nubians is loud...and a doeling last year was too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We had screaming while nursing too. Now that's a hoot but at least you know they are eating.
Somebody need to teach me how to take & post vids on the phone.
Whenever the dam alarm goes off the dogs howl it must hurt their ears.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL, we had screaming bucklings last year while nursing too! Scared the pants off of me the first time he did it. My yearling doe has her mama's vocal ability too. As soon as they see me, or even our vehicles, they run out and holler. MOM, MOM, MOM, MOM. 
I think I am changing my name, lol. For two and four legged creatures! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> One of the mamas has a real irritating scream like she is being tortured.
> Her little doelings have inherited this ability to make an awful racket for no reason.
> I should know by now that no, that kid isn't stuck somewhere being layed on or harassed by another herd mate. She is just mouthy.:doh:


I see you have Izzy's twin! I wondered where the little twit went. :lol: :lol: Actually, come to think about it, you could also have Toffee's twin or Pippin's twin, or Elise's twin. All of them are drama queens from the word go! :eyeroll: Thankfully, I know all of their screams so I pretty much ignore them most of the time. ;-) All I can say is, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. If it's any consolation, there was a time that I spent way more time racing out to the pens to see who or what was killing them then I care to admit. :laugh:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is so funny. I have 3 very mouthy mini goats but I will say I do believe it came in handy while one of my quite does was birthing. My pygmy wether ( he thinks he is human or maybe LGD not a goat :lol: ) must have been awoken by my does very silent struggling during labor, not loud enough to wake me on the baby moniter. He was housed next door and he thought it was feeding time. He woke me right up and I was able to reposition the kid and all was well. He does get on my nerves screaming all the time but I just remind myself of his heroic deed, even if he just wanted food, it was heroic to me :laugh: I also have a pygerian doe who was an FF and she screamed 12 hour before she had her buckling, even tried to escape screaming like that, I had to sit with the crazy loon all day because I was afraid she would hurt herself. She calmed down when she labored and I think she screamed louder at her buckling for the first 2 weeks after he was born. He inherited or learned how to be just as loud as her.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a boer doe who is awful...Her mother was the same way. She was sold last summer and it was quiet around here for a while...until her doeling that remained here found her voice


----------

